# Transformadores Toroidales Laminados de Fe-Si



## vento1 (Ene 4, 2009)

Hola, como estan?, hace un tiempo construi un transformador toroidal para un amplificador de audio desde el nucleo (lo hice con laminacion de acero SAE1015, Max: 2000 Gauss de induccion, era lo que habia), la verdad que son sensacionales, desde la forma de onda hasta el ahorro de espacio que se logra, se logran factores de potencias muy altos, si son bien construidos son muy efectivos y las perdidas son minimas, estoy elaborando una explcacion completa de calculos y tecnicas para construirlos, aguarden. dentro de poco se las mando, ni loco vuelvo a los acorazados.


----------



## xaxxop (Feb 16, 2009)

Hola gente! estoy armando un amplificador GK 400rb ya sitado en el foro. bueno este amplificador lleva una fuente de poder de 60v + 60 Vcc, la fuente lleva un transformador toroidal, mi duda es si puedo reemplazarlo por uno convencional, eh leido por ahi que los transformadores toroidales eliminan el hum. que tan cierto es esto?

bueno espero que me puedan ayudar, adjunto foto del transformador original que lleva este amplificador, y foto del esquema de la fuente.

muchas gracias por molestarse en leer!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 16, 2009)

Yo no se si eleimina el hum, el ham o el ring.

Lo que yo se que un transformador es un elemento q:

aisla la red electrica del circuito.
disminuye (generalmente) el voltaje y aumenta la corriente.
genera un campo electromagnetico inductivo a su alrededor por el paso de corriente.

no importa si el transformador es de nucleo de hierro o toroidal. la unica diferencia gruesa son:

las perdidas por el material del nucleo.
el peso del transformador. los de hierro son mas pesados.

el hum el rizado, los ruiditos, etc, los tiene que eliminar el rectificador y filtro correspondientemente armados.

en tu caso necesitarias:
1 puente de diodos de unos 1000volts y amperes suficientes y de sobra. unos capacitores de 6300uF o 4700uF para las frecuencias o ruidos graves del transformador, y capacitores de 10uF, y 100nF para las frecuencias altas.
si aun asi se filtran frecuencias muy altas, coloca capcitores de 10nF.

saludos.


----------



## xaxxop (Feb 16, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> en tu caso necesitarias:
> 1 puente de diodos de unos 1000volts y amperes suficientes y de sobra. unos capacitores de 6300uF o 4700uF para las frecuencias o ruidos graves del transformador, y capacitores de 10uF, y 100nF para las frecuencias altas.
> si aun asi se filtran frecuencias muy altas, coloca capcitores de 10nF.



entonces vos estas diciendo que la ingenieria de estos amplificador Gallien Krueger es mala?

es lo mas groso en equipos de bajos   la verdad estoy medio confundido......


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2009)

xaxxop dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente! estoy armando un amplificador GK 400rb ya sitado en el foro. bueno este amplificador lleva una fuente de poder de 60v + 60 Vcc, la fuente lleva un transformador toroidal, mi duda es si puedo reemplazarlo por uno convencional, eh leido por ahi que los transformadores toroidales eliminan el hum. que tan cierto es esto?



Claro que podes reemplazarlo por uno convencional, pero vas a necesitar cierto cuidado en como montas los componentes en el gabinete, por que los transformadores EI emityen mas radiación magnética que los toroidales, pero eso es todo el hum que reducen, el debido al magnetismo. Si tenes cuidado al distribuir los componentes en el gabinete, estate seguro que vas a conseguir los mismos resultados que si el transformador fuera toroidal.

PD: Causa de HUM hay varias y la más grave no es precisamente el campo magnético disperso del transformador, sino los lazos de masa, así que preocupate mas de esto ultimo y reemplaza el transformador sin miedo.

Saludos!


----------



## aldemarar (Feb 16, 2009)

bueno no se donde puedas conseguir ese fleje  downhilldh2 yo lo que consequi fue un nucleo  reciclado
e escuchado que por aca hacen transformadores con la unidad de compresor de una nevera pero no creo que rinda mucho por que no es una lamina que se enrrolla sobre si misma sino barias una sobre otra


----------



## diozener (Feb 17, 2009)

Creo que a lo que te refieres como el _humm.. _ se corresponde con el ruido de 100Hz derivado de la rectificacion de la red. 
Lo que sucede en los transformadores de chapa es que el campo magnetico inducido en el nucleo genera una fuerza de acuerdo a la Ley de Lorentz del Electromagnetismo. Esta fuerza cuya componente armonica fundamental es de 100Hz produce vibracion en las chapas del transformador y dicha vibracion, ruido audible.

Para solucionar el problema como bien indica ezavalla, consiste en una buena disposicion del transformador dentro de la carcasa del amplificador, buenos anclajes y en utilizar transformadores barnizados que generan menos ruidos.
Otra alternativa es el uso de torides, ... pero para gustos los colores.

Suerte con tu fuente!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2009)

Lo mas importante en el reemplazo de un toroidal por otro convencional, al margen de potencia y tensión, es disponerlo de tal forma que las pérdidas de campo magnético NO induzcan tensiones indebidas en los circuitos cercanos.
En muchos casos para evitar esto se "Zuncha" el transformador mediante una chapa de cobre o latón que envuelve el transformador a la altura de los bobinados, esta se cierra por soldadura y forma una espira de cortocircuito que impide la dispersión del magnetismo del transformador, impidiendo o reduciendo drásticamente las dispersiones magnéticas.
Este zuncho se coloca por fuera del núcleo magnético.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 5, 2009)

Hola

En este enlace hay algo de Teoría.
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_amplificador/encapsulado/encapsulado.html

Al respecto de las formulas:

Para núcleo de hierro:
(Formula 1): N1 = E * 1.08 / 4.44 * f * B * S
Donde:
N1 = Número de espiras.
E = Voltaje.
1.08 = Constante correspondiente para pasar a voltaje las unidades que esta fórmula expresaría en el sistema C. G. S. (Sistema Cegesimal).
4.44 = Voltaje eficaz.
f = Frecuencia en ciclos por segundo.
B = Densidad del flujo magnético expresada en líneas de fuerza por cm2 (Intensidad del campo).
S = área del núcleo en cm2. 

-Para transformadores con núcleo de hierro se considera B entre 8000 a 10000 líneas de fuerza por cm2. Según la calidad del hierro que forma el núcleo.

Para núcleo de ferrita:
(Formula 2): N1 = V * 108/N * f * B * A
Donde:
N1 = Número de espiras.
V = Voltaje.
1.08 = Constante correspondiente para pasar a voltaje las unidades que esta fórmula expresaría en el sistema C. G. S. (Sistema Cegesimal).
F = Frecuencia en ciclos por segundo.
B = Creo Que En Esta Formula Es: Densidad del flujo magnético expresada en líneas de fuerza por cm2 (Intensidad del campo).
A = Área Del Núcleo en cm2.

-Para transformadores con núcleo de ferrita se considera B entre “realmente no lo se” líneas de fuerza por cm2. Según la calidad de la ferrita que forma el núcleo.

La diferencia de espiras entre una formula y otra, mencionadas por jory16, se debe principalmente a esta “B”.

http://www.bcae1.com/trnsfrmr.htm

No encuentro la permeabilidad magnética de la ferrita con lo que se hacen los toroides solo lo de estos enlaces:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permeabilidad_magn%C3%A9tica
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrita

saludos
a sus ordenes.

PD: cm2 = Centímetros cuadrados.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 24, 2010)

Hola Plastikman

Y por qué dices que los Toroidales no están hechos para ti?
Lo puedes hacer utilizando como núcleo el estator de un motor que no te sirva o comprando uno quemado y sacando el estator. Digo esto porque al principio decías que querías hacer uno.

Si captas la idea, verdad ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## plastikman (May 26, 2010)

Gracias por la idea MrCarlos, la verdad ni me paso por la mente que un estator sirviera para esto, ahora, un estator supongo que hay que aislarlo antes de bobinar no? 
se bobinaria igual que un toroide comun y corriente, o los bobinados tendrian que pasar a traves de los canales internos del estator?

 Gracias por tu idea, ya tengo las chapas E I de un transformador comun que necesito pero mejor me espero a ver si consigo un estator o un toroide.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 26, 2010)

Hola plastikman

hay que aislar bien todo el estator por lo tanto ya no se podrá meter espiras a los canales internos. La bibina solo se enrreda del centro al exterior de la dona

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## aldemarar (Jul 11, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola emurriper
> 
> Tu pregunta. Creo, es un tanto ambigua.
> 
> ...



compañero estas completamente seguro de lo que dijiste sobre el calculo del area?


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 11, 2010)

¿Decís de bobinarlo cruzado para aumentar el área?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 11, 2010)

aldemarar dijo:


> compañero estas completamente seguro de lo que dijiste sobre el calculo del area?


 

Sí, Así Es.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## aldemarar (Jul 13, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Sí, Así Es.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



carlos no se si tu formula solo aplica para toroides de ferrita porque la aplique para un toroide de hierro que es aproximado a 2500 w  y con tu formula me da un area de 24 cm cuadrados.
segun su formula A = 4   Y  B = 6   

a solo que para hallar la potencia se multiplica area por mil
por favor me explica su metodo de como calculas la potencia con esa area 

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola aldemarar

Las formulas que he anotado en este tema son para núcleos tipo Toroide o “E I” de Hierro, no de ferrita.
Pero para ferrita creo que serviría solo hay que saber la “B”, densidad magnética de acuerdo a la calidad de la ferrita utilizada. 

La formula para calcular el área necesaria para determinados Watts es: 1.2 Por la raiz cuadrada de los Watts.
Raíz cuadrada de 2500 = 50 Por 1.2 = 60 Centímetros cuadrados = Área del núcleo.
Sería 7.7 Por 7.7 Aprox.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## aldemarar (Jul 13, 2010)

por lo mismo creo que la formula para hallar el area de un toroide que usted subio debe faltarle algo.
ya que tengo el nucleo de un toroide que era de un inversor de mas de 2000w y segun su formula para hallar el area me da un resultado de 24cm cuadrados que serian para una potencia de 691w ????


----------



## gusvio (Jul 31, 2010)

hola espero puedan ayudarme con esta duda, que aunque google varias noches no me dio resultado, ¿como puedo calcular el amperaje que me puede entregar este transformador toroidal ?, y es que quiero hacer un ampli estereo y un bajo este es de 12", espero me ayuden y si podrian sugerir que  ampli armar pues se los agradeceria mucho saludos.
 ouchh, me olvidaba el toroide es de diametro exterior 11cm, interior 6.5cm y altura 6.5cm

opps perdon me olvidaba el tranfo es pra linea 220 y tiene 3 salidas de 33.5-0-33.5  , 12-0-12 y        0-
9.5 gracias


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 31, 2010)

Buen día.
Lo mejor hubiera sido que indique la etiqueta indique el amperaje, pero una aproximacion (muy mala), seria medir el diametro (mm) del bobinado de c/u de los secundarios, teniendo en cuenta que por cada mm2 son 3A.

Espero haberte ayudado, pero seria mejor que alguien que sepa mejor te lo diga. En mis pagos no se ven muchos trafos toroidales.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## gusvio (Ago 1, 2010)

bueno gracias por las respuestas espero las fotos ayuden a solucionar mis dudas.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 1, 2010)

Buen día.
A mi parecer (nada estudiado profundamente), ese trafo podria llegar a dar maximo 2A o 3A por rama veo que los alambres son de 1mm. De todas formas deberia haber una forma mas profesional, te recomendaria que en caso que tengas las lampara h4 (las de los autos de 50w), las pruebes en la salida de 12v y ahi por lo menos podes ver cuanto podes llegar a sacar de ese nucleo, o mejor podes probar con una de 21w, tambien en la rama de 12v.

Esto es para darte vos mismo una idea de cuantos watts le podes SACAR AL NUCLEO no significa que cada salida tenga ese amperaje.

Saludos y suerte
La prueba queda en conciencia tuya, no me hago responsable de lo que llegue a suceder


----------



## aldemarar (Oct 6, 2010)

Bueno compañeros tengo una formula que les habia comentado antes pero no he podido terminar de embobinar mi toroide por falta de tiempo pero de todos modos se las comparto para que hagan sus pruebas
cabe hacer la salvedad que estoy hablando de toroides de hierro no de ferritas que es muy diferente

1. el calculo para el numero de espiras,potencia,voltaje es el mismo que los transformadores en E I 

2. la unica diferencia es de como medir el area yo lo solucione haciendo unas pruebas con un toroide el cual ya sabia su potencia y como con la formula dependiendo del area es que obtenemos la potencia entonces la formula es la siguiente

A = pi x r al cuadrado 
area es igual a pi por radio al cuadrado 

hallamos el area del toroide y despues el area del agujero y le restamos a al area total el area del agujero 

ya teniendo el valor del area podemos calcular potencia , corriente voltage espiras con las formulas que usan para los transformadores en E un dato importante es el gauss o lineas de fuerza, en algunos toroides se puede usar valores superiores de 10000 que es lo normal 
otra prueba que se puede hacer es colocar una serie en el primario y verificar que no haya mucho consumo 

chao espero que les sirva la informacion y dejen comentarios


----------



## gmarek07 (Dic 14, 2010)

Una pregunta, como logro tener por ejemplo 25v-----0-----25v ? , me refiero a como debe ir el bobinado para lograr esta salida. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2010)

gmarek07 dijo:


> Una pregunta, como logro tener por ejemplo 25v-----0-----25v ? , me refiero a como debe ir el bobinado para lograr esta salida. gracias



Calculas el secundario como para conseguir 50Vca (25+25Vca).
Suponiendo que el cálculo te da 90 Vueltas, primero bobinas 45 (La mitad de 90) y tomas de ese punto la salida de "Punto medio", luego continúas bobinando las 45 vueltas restantes.


----------



## gmarek07 (Dic 14, 2010)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, estuve leyendo el foro con estos temas y lo pude sacar de ahi... lo que no pude conseguir es una explicación clara para los cálculos de la cantidad de vueltas y demás para  calcular el transformador. Sabes algo de esto ? gracias de nuevo !


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2010)

gmarek07 dijo:


> Muchas gracias Fogonazo, estuve leyendo el foro con estos temas y lo pude sacar de ahi... lo que no pude conseguir es una explicación clara para los cálculos de la cantidad de vueltas y demás para  calcular el transformador. Sabes algo de esto ? gracias de nuevo !



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-diseno-construccion-transformadores-12895/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/calculo-transformadores-audiofrecuencia-43870/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------



## Libardo M (Ene 29, 2011)

Una pregunta.

Los transformadores toroidales que vienen en los amplificadores profesionales, son de ferrita o de hierro. Si son de ferrita vienen conectados a fuentes Conmutadas o directamente de la Red 110V/220V.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2011)

Libardo M dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> 
> Los transformadores toroidales que vienen en los amplificadores profesionales, son de ferrita o de hierro. Si son de ferrita vienen conectados a fuentes Conmutadas o directamente de la Red 110V/220V.
> 
> Saludos



Nop, esos transformadores de alimentación que podés ver en los amplificadores profesionales son de HIERRO. Se conectan como cualquier transformador normal, directo a 220V (a la red).
Si fuesen de ferrita, se necesitaría bobinar muchísimas vueltas más, ya que la frecuencia de trabajo de estos transformadores es la misma que la de red, o sea, 50Hz.

La ferrita se usa en aplicaciones de alta frecuencia. Y no sirve para baja frecuencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Libardo M (Ene 30, 2011)

OK muchas gracias por tu respuesta, 


¿Que tipo de laminas utilizan ?? ¿ como es la estructura del nucleo??

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 20, 2011)

A mi me anduvo luego de copiar y pegar el link en la barra de dirección, el sitio debe tener protección de hotlink.


----------



## joseluisvergara (Mar 13, 2011)

gracias compañerom por tu colaboracion .... pero mes que no me dice exactamente el  calibre o AWG que debe llevar el devanado primario y el secundario para que me de 25 amperios ....gracias....saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 13, 2011)

joseluisvergara dijo:


> gracias compañerom por tu colaboracion .... pero mes que no me dice exactamente el  calibre o AWG que debe llevar el devanado primario y el secundario para que me de 25 amperios ....gracias....saludos




El diametro del alambre te lo indicaran los calculos que realizes en base a la tension y potencia del transfomador


----------



## joseluisvergara (Mar 13, 2011)

Saludos .... La tension que entra al transformador es de 115v ac y la que sale es de 50v ac y la potencia que quiero del transformador es de 1500 watios....sera que me pueden ayudar con los calculos ... Gracias...

COMPAÑEROS SALUDES... QUERIA SABER ALGO...SI LA POTENCIA DEL TRANSFORMADOR QUE QUIERO HACER ES DE 1500W ...YO PUEDO DIVIVIR 1500W/115VAC Y ME DA 13.043, LUEGO ESE NUMERO LO DIVIDO ENTRE DELTA 2.5 TENGO QUE 13.043/2.5=5.217MILL CIRCULARES Y ESO EN LA TABLA awg CORESPONDE A 13 AMPERIOS ...ESTO ES PARA EL DEVANADO PRIMARIO ..SERA QUE ESTOY EN LO CORRECTO O NO? AYUDENME.....GRACIAS...


----------



## electromecanico (May 7, 2011)

programa para calcular trafos toroidales 
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/magnetic/transf.html#c3


----------



## Nilfred (May 14, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/hacen-transformadores-toroidales-12012/


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 27, 2011)

BUenas, tenía ganas de quitarme esta duda de encima y por mucho que busco no encuentro nada. El tema es que necesito un par de transformadores y mirando los proveedores sólo consigo encontrar los trafo de tipo toroidal (a un precio razonable).

Yo siempre me he manejado con trafo de tipo convencional así que me planteo diversas preguntas:

- Como se monta un toroidal?? Le pongo un tornillo en el medio para fijarlo al gabinete o tengo que tener en cuenta que hay que aislarlo?

- Creo que presentan mejores condiciones que los convencionales, pero al verlos a mejor precio me pregunto, ¿por qué?

- Si el trafo es un 2x15 a la salida tengo 4 cables. Supongo que 2 de estos cables deberán unirse para su conexión al puente de diodos, verdad?

Lo cierto es que ando muy perdido y por el foro lo que veo son preguntas de como fabricarlos.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola, no sé mucho, pero trataré de responder.


			
				Pelelalo dijo:
			
		

> - Como se monta un toroidal?? Le pongo un tornillo en el medio para fijarlo al gabinete o tengo que tener en cuenta que hay que aislarlo?


Se fija con un tornillo, y con una "super-arandela", algo así como la foto que te adjunto



			
				Pelelalo dijo:
			
		

> - Creo que presentan mejores condiciones que los convencionales, pero al verlos a mejor precio me pregunto, ¿por qué?


(que suerte, acá salen caros) Creo que tienen mejor rendimiento, y creo que varía el peso (leé el enlace último de Fogonazo)



			
				Pelelalo dijo:
			
		

> - Si el trafo es un 2x15 a la salida tengo 4 cables. Supongo que 2 de estos cables deberán unirse para su conexión al puente de diodos, verdad?


Y si, si son 2 salidas de 15V cada una, tenés para conectar 2 puentes. Si necesitas simétrico, se pueden unir para así tener 15V+15V.



			
				Pelelalo dijo:
			
		

> Lo cierto es que ando muy perdido y por el foro lo que veo son preguntas de como fabricarlos.


Quizás si hubieras leído algún post de los resultados, hubieras encontrado *ésto* de Fogonazo

Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 27, 2011)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Hola, no sé mucho, pero trataré de responder.
> 
> Se fija con un tornillo, y con una "super-arandela", algo así como la foto que te adjunto



Ok. Pero la parte inferior?. ¿Se pone otra "super-arandela"? ¿Debe ser de plástico para aislar o puede ser también metálica?



PD: EL trafo en cuestión es: TRANSFORMADOR TOROIDAL 80VA 2x15V 2x2.66A

¿Si la potencia es 80VA y es un 2x15, la corriente máxima no seria 2.66A? Es que según como lo anuncian parece que puede suministrar 2x2.66A=5A.


----------



## retrofit (Jul 31, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Ok. Pero la parte inferior?. ¿Se pone otra "super-arandela"? ¿Debe ser de plástico para aislar o puede ser también metálica?


 
Cuando compras el Transformador tiene que venir con las arandelas de figación.
La mayoría de los Transformadores toroidales viene con todos los cables sueltos,
en el transformador viene una pegatina con los códigos de colores de los terminales, por ejemplo, dos devanados de 110voltios que puestos en serie sería 220voltios
y puestos en paralelo para 110voltios.
Cobn los demás devanados pasa lo mismo.
Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 31, 2011)

Gracias EB4GBF, pero hay algo que me sigue despistando:



Pelelalo dijo:


> EL trafo en cuestión es: TRANSFORMADOR TOROIDAL 80VA 2x15V 2x2.66A
> 
> ¿Si la potencia es 80VA y es un 2x15, la corriente máxima no seria 2.66A? Es que según como lo anuncian parece que puede suministrar 2x2.66A=5A.


----------



## retrofit (Ago 2, 2011)

Buenos días Pelelao.
El Transformador Toroidal al que haces referencia tiene dos devanados de 15 voltios a 2.66Amperios.
Te dan el dato de que el transformador tiene 80VA (Voltio Amperio) que es una forma de decir que es de ~80vatios
Si haces una pequeña multiplicación... 15voltios x 2.66 amperio = 39.9 y como tienes dos ramas de 15voltios pues la suma de las dos son 79.8 vatios que es lo anunciado.
Si pones los dos devanados en paralelo tendrás 15voltios a 5,32amperios y si los pones en serie tendrás 30voltios a 2.66amperios.
Otra cuestión es que los Transformadores Toroidales los puedes poner a 50Hz o a 60Hz sin ningún problema, en España, y creo que gran en parte de América Latina, son 50Hz.

Saludos.


----------



## Pelelalo (Ago 2, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Buenos días Pelelao.
> El Transformador Toroidal al que heces referencia tiene dos devanados de 15 voltios a 2.66Amperios.
> Te dan el dato de que el transformador tiene 80VA (Voltio Amperio) que es una forma de decir que es de ~80vatios
> Si haces una pequeña multiplicación... 15voltios x 2.66 amperio = 39.9 y como tienes dos ramas de 15voltios pues la suma de las dos son 79.8 vatios que es lo anunciado.
> ...



Ahora lo entiendo. El trafo es para un amplificador que requiere de fuente simétrica, por lo que la corriente máxima total será 2.66amperios. 1.33A por rama.

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 4, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:
			
		

> agrego una pregunta ¿se puede conectar un toroidal a 220V-110V a 50hz o 60hz, ya que los toroidales funcionana mejor con la alta frecuencia?


Primero, si querés conectar cualquier cosa de 110V en una red de 220V va a volar todo, en cambio si lo haces alreves, osea de 220V a 110V, vas a bajar el voltaje de salida, pero no pasa nada. A no ser que el aparato en cuestión tenga la posibilidad de elegir (manual o automático), el voltaje de entrada
Con respecto a la frecuencia, yo no me atrevería a subirla, ni bajarla, acá te dejo unos enlaces
Un transformador de 230V 50Hz alimentand120V 60Hz
Cambio de 50HZ a 60HZ
Diferencias entre 50 hz y 60 hz

Pero la verdad que quizás un toroidal soporte mejor la diferencia de frecuencia que uno convencional



			
				Pelelalo dijo:
			
		

> El trafo es para un amplificador que requiere de fuente simétrica, por lo que la corriente máxima total será 2.66amperios. 1.33A por rama.


Si el amplificador consume alrededor de 1A por rama (2A totales), podes usarlo tranquilamente, pero si consume más, deberás buscar uno más grande

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 5, 2011)

Un toroidal funciona bastante mejor que un transormador de tridente convencional... ¿por que? simplemente por que el campo magnético circula totalmente sobre el devanado totalmente. El problema es que es dificil de fabricar por su forma.
¿que frecuencia agarra o trabaja? Depende de su inducción. Así como el de la foto que adjuntaron, tranquilamente podria trabajar a 60hz con 120Vac de entrada y salida de 40Vac de salida. Yo me encontre uno en mi trabajo ahí aventado con todo y su etiqueta de fábrica.

¿cual comprar? Te recomiendo el toroidal si lo tienes a la mano. Salu2!


----------



## andersonF (Nov 22, 2011)

aldemarar dijo:


> bueno compañeros tengo una formula que les abia comentado antes pero no e podido terminar de embobinar mi toroide por falta de tiempo pero de todos modos se las comparto para que agan sus pruebas
> cabe hacer la salvedad que estoy ablando de toroides de hierro no de ferritas que es muy diferente
> 
> 1. el calculo para el numero de espiras,potencia,voltaje es el mismo que los transformadores en E I
> ...



prodias decir que medidas tiene el nucle de 2000w que usaste.
yo tengo uno y segun tus calculos me da un  area de 120.


----------



## edward23 (Feb 25, 2012)

tienes  que calcular la potencia primer, y se hace midiendo la base y la altura, luego multiplicas estos dos datos sn= (a*b) esto es igual a la seccion del nucleo (sn) luego teniendo este dato, hay que elevarlo la seccion del nucleo al cuadrado, (sn)2 osea (sn*sn) y esto sera igual a la potencia total del nucleo (pt),
una vez teniendo este dato de la potencia, solamente tienes que dividir la potencia total entre  el voltaje de  entrada, que en tu caso es 220, y eso te dara la corriente maxima que soportara esa etapa, y teniendo ya ese dato sabras que calibre de alambre comprar, para la segunda etapa haces lo mismo divides la potencia total entre el voltaje entre cada voltaje y te dara el amperaje de cada uno de los voltajes. espero haberte ayudado


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 16, 2012)

edward23 dijo:


> tienes  que calcular la potencia primer, y se hace midiendo la base y la altura, luego multiplicas estos dos datos sn= (a*b) esto es igual a la seccion del nucleo (sn) luego teniendo este dato, hay que elevarlo la seccion del nucleo al cuadrado, (sn)2 osea (sn*sn) y esto sera igual a la potencia total del nucleo (pt),
> una vez teniendo este dato de la potencia, solamente tienes que dividir la potencia total entre  el voltaje de  entrada, que en tu caso es 220, y eso te dara la corriente maxima que soportara esa etapa, y teniendo ya ese dato sabras que calibre de alambre comprar, para la segunda etapa haces lo mismo divides la potencia total entre el voltaje entre cada voltaje y te dara el amperaje de cada uno de los voltajes. espero haberte ayudado



Pero para un toroidal como lo hacés? se toma la sección del anillo?
El primer comentario habla de diametro exterior 11cm, interior 6.5cm y altura 6.5cm, me da 14,62cm², se calcula de esta manera? (11-6,5)/2 x 6,5 = 14,62


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2012)

Si 

A eso lo dividís por 1,1 y lo elevás al cuadrado y te da la potencia

14,62 / 1,1 = 13,29 y al cuadrado = 176 Watts

Saludos !


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 16, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si
> 
> A eso lo dividís por 1,1 y lo elevás al cuadrado y te da la potencia
> 
> ...



Me estaba poniendo feliz el saber que podría hacerme un toroidal pero luego traté de ubicar un lugar donde venden y se me complicó, y creo que alguien dijo que necesitaba muchas más vueltas de alambre respecto al de núcleo de hierro, por ende no se si es mejor... Se suele hacer por tamaño o por $?


----------



## powerful (Mar 16, 2012)

Es más eficiente, tienes menos pérdidas por Fe y Cu y concentra el campo al volumen del toroide minimizando la interferencia que sí tiene un acorazado,EI. Al no tener entrehierro y poseer menor reluctancia y menos impedancia dá un fuerte impulso de amp al conectarse, lo compenzan colocando más espiras y de un caibre menor ya que por su geometría toroidal tiene una mejor transferencia de calor al medioambiente.
P.D. : es más caro
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> dá un fuerte impulso de amp al conectarse


 
Ese pico creo que se llama "corriente de magnetización"


----------



## adrian2008 (Sep 8, 2012)

saludos, mi pregunta es acerca de los transformadores toroidales cuales son los calculos que hay que hacer para saber la potencia de cierto transformador, por ejemplo este que fue sacado de un amplificador american audio, tiene 12 cm de diametro contando el cobre y 5.5cm de altura, he buscado en la web pero no hallo informacion al respecto, toda la informacion que se encuentra es referente alos transformadores toroidales para fuentes smps, y pues me imagino que no es lo mismo. dejo imagenes del trafo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2012)

De aqui podés mas o menos ver la potencia de tu transformador según sus medidas *TOTALES EXTERIORES*.

Lo veo entre el 105-TOR200 y el 105-TOR300 , así que podría ser de unos 250 Watts

http://www.pysel.com.ar/informes/info_monofasicos_esp/info_monofasicos9.htm

Y de aqui están las medidas de los NUCLEOS y aparte está el listado de potencias , fijate que hay 9 medidas de nucleos y nueve medidas de potencias pero por separado 

http://www.servelec.com.ar/transformador-toroidal.php

http://www.crovisa.com/espanol/toros.htm

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 18, 2012)

no entendí una cosa,no dice si es centímetro o pulgadas?
yo tengo un nucleo de 3 centimetros de ancho por 1,5 de alto,
tenia pensado usarla para una fuente de 60 volt 3 amper ,pero no se si da para 3 amper
10 wat mas o menos calcule yo a ojo

* ya vi esta en milimetros,pero en el pdf no dice nada de milimetros*


----------



## Kowaky (Feb 6, 2014)

Las Formulas son muy similares pero no son del todo iguales para Trafo Convencional y Trafo Toroidal, algunas si son iguales para calcular la corriente, bueno estas Formula son exclusivamente para Toroidal que son las mismitas que usan en las fabricas de China para realizar Trafos Toroidal, las al igual las que dije con anterioridad también las aplican  las formulas son las siguientes:


Calcular corriente del Primario: 

I= P ÷ U 
P= Es la potencia del Trafo
U= Voltaje de entrada AC sea 220V 0 110V

Ejemplo I= 400W/220V Entonces I= 1,8Amp.

Ahora calcularemos la densidad de corriente del Alambre:

Para ello tomamos 2.5A/mm² si es para obtenerlo en mm.

S1= I ÷ 2.5A

S1= (1,8Amp) ÷ (2.5Amp/mm²) Entonces Amp con Amp se cancelan y quedan los mm²

S1= 0,72mm²

Luego debemos obtener el diámetro del alambre esmaltado:

d= √(S1 ÷ π x (4)
d= √(0.72mm² ÷ 3.1416 x (4) = 0,9 mm

Para algunos se les complica un poco pero deben saber de donde se obtiene ese Diámetro.

Como ya tenemos el Diámetro del alambre realizamos lo siguiente:

Formula para Toroidal Chino N= 10, E+4 / (4.44 x F x B x S) 

N= Numero de vueltas por Voltio.
Donde 10, E+4 = Es 10 a la 4
EMF = 4.44 Donde EMF es la Ecuación del Transformador por si algunos la desconocen.
F= La Frecuencia 60Hz o 50Hz
S= Se obtiene de [( DE - DI) / 2] x h= cm² esa ya la explique



Ejemplo S= [( 12.5cm - 6cm) / 2] x 7cm= 22.7cm² 

Ahora tomamos la siguiente Ecuacion China llamada W0.

W0= 4.5 x 10 / (B x S) 4.50 es un Factor B= 1.4 que es Flujo de saturación del Núcleo.

Entonces nos queda así: 

W0= 45/ (1.4 x 22.7)
W0= 45/ 31.7 
W0= 1,41

Ahora si podemos calcular el Numero de espiras.

Si el Voltaje Primario es por ejemplo de 220V a 50Hz:

N=220V x W0
N=220V x 1.41
N=310 Vueltas por Voltio para el primario.

La formula es igual para calcular el numero de vueltas del Secundario, solo hay que tener muy en cuenta que hay que aumentar 5% por la perdida, eso es todo amigos 

Por eso algunos colegas no realizan este Tipo de Trafos, tanto por los cálculos como la tediosa bobinada Toroidal  , la gran mayoría lo hacen de forma empírica, muy similar como si se tratase un Trafo convencional o acorazado algunos les da buen resultado  , Yo he realizado uno que otro en si Remanofacturado, eso si hago mis cálculos como Dios manda, no soy un experto pero si me gusta hacer las cosas bien

Ahí les dejo las Formulas y Ecuaciones para que se diviertan un buen rato


Saludos.


----------



## acusticaysonidos (Jul 26, 2014)

Les paso un link de contuyasurokola  http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador_toroidal_casero_01.php



Soy de la provincia de Córdoba- Argentina y ando en busca de fleje de hierro silicio de grano orientado en  calle Lavalleja n° 900 se encuentra en distintos anchos 5 cm, 7 etc. será cosa de enrollar también proveen el alambre magneto y todo lo necesario en cuanto a la aislacion


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 2, 2015)

Pregunte aqui por que me apresuré, me disculpo, creí entrar a el post en que sí los mensionan (a los de ferrita).:cabezon:

Tengo un estator de 60 mm alto,121 mm diámetro exterior, y aprox. 60 mm interior.
Solo lo consulto para saber si Es util (queda), o vuela.





Me olvidaba, de heladera, también tengo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2015)

Soldadora de arco a partir de *estator* de motor recuperado

Para la sección tomá solo lo macizo


----------



## Gustavo Ore (Mar 10, 2015)

Hola amigos, aqui en Cordoba Argentina les relato: en donde me proveen laminacion de transformadores comunes pedi el fleje para hacer toroidales de aproximadamente 7 cm alto y 0,2 milim. grosor y me piden por kg $108 (aprox 12 u$s) y el rollo pesa 50kg no te lo fraccionan y es a pedido no tienen stock , no es de silicio es grano orientado con 12000 gauss por lo tanto se da menos vueltas 1rio y 2rio. El cobre el kg. sale aprox $162 ( aprox 18 u$s) de 1 milimetro de grosor y el barniz dielectrico $ 85 ( 10 u$s) 1 litro. Por lo tanto aqui se nos hace dificil proyectar estos transformadores. De todas formas es interesante saber como se fabrican, nunca pense que la laminacion fuera un fleje.-


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2015)

Se hace tipo fleje y tambien en formas de C pegados. Sere curioso en que casa te dieron esos precios?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2015)

Fijate que la chapa de hierro cualunque , a precio mayorista , está a mas de 1 dolar el kilo ; a eso sumale iva y luego la ganancia del vendedor , lo cual la coloca en algo de 2 dólares de precio al público , chapa comunarda digo.


----------



## opamp (Mar 11, 2015)

Gustavo, si no és hierro silicoso(tipico:1% a 4%),tienes que reducir los Gauss, el Fe comun se satura entre 5000 a 6000 Gauss.


----------



## Gustavo Ore (Mar 11, 2015)

Hola amigos , los precios los consulte en Centro del Bobinador en Cordoba frente ACV, la laminacion comun silicio estaba unos $35 el kg, la laminacion grano orientado es mas fina que la de silicio y rinde mas, pues tiene menos perdida, en la formula de calculo que tengo al ser de 12000 gauss tenes que dar menos vueltas en primario, en cambio la de silicio es de 10000 gauss.



Hola amigo opamp , me voy a poner a revisar formulas ya que hace como 10 años que no hago ningun transformador, sobre todo lo de la saturacion del nucleo. Gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Trance (May 22, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Pregunte aqui por que me apresuré, me disculpo, creí entrar a el post en que sí los mensionan (a los de ferrita).:cabezon:
> 
> Tengo un estator de 60 mm alto,121 mm diámetro exterior, y aprox. 60 mm interior.
> Solo lo consulto para saber si Es util (queda), o vuela.
> ...



Interesante, no se me había ocurrido tal cosa, aunque yo creo que la forma en que están dispuestos las laminas influyen, en el video muestra que es una lamina larga dispuesta en modo de espiral y en el caso del estator es un conjunto de laminas unidas en capas.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Jun 19, 2015)

Alguien tiene el dato de la eficiencia de los toroidales, es decir que pérdida tienen con respecto a los comunes. No encuentro el dato por ningún lado.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 19, 2015)

Aquí tienes algo...



Extraido de ...
https://books.google.com.ar/books?i...entre transformador toroidal, y comun&f=false


----------



## ClaudioYa (Jun 19, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Aquí tienes algo...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 131065
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información, pero esa teoría me la leí varias veces en varios lados pero lo que  quiero saber es un dato aproximado y simple, algo así:

Cuando mandé a hacer unos trafos (comunes) al que los fabrica le consulté cual era la pérdida y me dijo que rondaba alrededor del 3% y si mal no recuerdo midiendo el consumo en vacío me daba ese valor aproximado. Supongamos que en los trafos estándar la pérdida promedio ronda el 3%, lo que yo quiero saber es eso mismo pero en los toroidales. Básicamente para evaluar en cada caso si vale o no la pena el mayor gasto en ellos (por ejemplo para un inversor, donde se pierden muchos watts).


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 20, 2015)

ClaudioYa dijo:


> Gracias por la información, pero esa teoría me la leí varias veces en varios lados pero lo que  quiero saber es un dato aproximado y simple, algo así:
> 
> Cuando mandé a hacer unos trafos (comunes) al que los fabrica le consulté cual era la pérdida y me dijo que rondaba alrededor del 3% y si mal no recuerdo midiendo el consumo en vacío me daba ese valor aproximado. Supongamos que en los trafos estándar la pérdida promedio ronda el 3%, lo que yo quiero saber es eso mismo pero en los toroidales. Básicamente para evaluar en cada caso si vale o no la pena el mayor gasto en ellos (por ejemplo para un inversor, donde se pierden muchos watts).



Ok, se que he leido sobre porcentajes en uno de los post en el foro, pero realmente no recuerdo cual.
Saludos.

Por otra parte, esa cifra3%, no me parece real.

Te agrego algo de..
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador_toroidal_casero_01.php

*Cálculo del calibre y cantidad del alambre para un transformador*

 Ahora debemos saber que calibre de alambre usaremos y la cantidad de alambre que se requiere.
El calibre del alambre del devanado primario se calcula dividiendo la potencia del aparato que vamos a alimentar; en este caso un amplificador de 1200W, en el voltaje de la red pública.

1200 Watts / 120 Voltios  = 10 amperios.
Si en su país la red pública entrega un voltaje de 220V entonces será:
1200 / 220 = 5.4 amperios.
Ahora debemos consultar una Tabla AWG que tiene las equivalencias de los calibres y amperios. En nuestro caso 10 amperios equivalen a un calibre 13. Pero como es un transformador toroidal, recordemos que tienen una mejor eficiencia y podemos usar un calibre por debajo sin temor a que se recaliente. Así que usaremos calibre 14 para el devanado primario.
Si en su país la red pública entrega un voltaje de 220, entonces el calibre del alambre del devanado primario será de 16 o 17.

El devanado secundario se calcula según el tipo y la cantidad de transistores que lleve el amplificador. Por ejemplo si usamos los transistores de potencia 2SC5200, estos consumen 1.3 amperios. En este caso haremos dos devanados secundarios; uno para cada canal mono del amplificador, con 12 transistores.
12T * 1.3 Amp = 15.6 amperios.
El calibre de alambre que soporta por encima de 15.6 amperios es el calibre 11, que soporta 16.6 amperios. Pero teniendo en cuenta lo que dijimos anteriormente de usar un calibre por debajo, usaremos un alambre calibre 12, según la Tabla AWG, que soporta 13.5 amperios.
NOTA: cuando hacemos un transformador clásico; cuadrado con chapas I y E, se debe usar el alambre exacto que soporte los amperios necesarios, según la Tabla AWG.

Nota:
*La posibilidad de utilizar menor calibre de alambre, ya es un buen dato.*

Y si quieres un porcentaje real, solo tienes que hacer el cálculo de lo que pesa un calibre determinado de alambre(que usarías en un transformador tradicional), y lo que pesa el inmediatamente inferior(que usarías en un toroidal).
Esa diferencia porcentual, es real.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Jun 21, 2015)

Sabes que el artículo de ese sobre como hacer transformadores toroidales caseros me lo leí todo, de hecho al ver como se fabrican me hizo hasta pensar en comprar un núcleo y ver si puedo armar algo digno. Y ahí, como en los lugares donde busqué, dice que son más eficientes pero nada de números. Me gustaría saber más o menos con valores ya que al ser mucho más caros no siempre vale la pena el mayor gasto, diría que solo vale la pena en casos puntuales.



> Por otra parte, esa cifra3%, no me parece real.



Mira, para sacarme la duda medí el consumo de 3 trafos en vacío que tengo:

- 220v a 9-0-9v 50w: 2.5w (5%)
- 220v a 9-0-9v 200w: 7.5w (3.75%)
- 220v a 220v (aislador) 50w: 2.5w (5%)

Así que, como decís, no era real.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 21, 2015)

ClaudioYa dijo:


> diría que solo vale la pena en casos puntuales.



Justamente en ese artículo(al principio), dice que la conveniencia se vuelve*insoslayable*,a partir de los 800 watts.


----------



## DealTech (Oct 27, 2017)

Duda Transformador Toroidal
Saludos, tengo varios transformadores toroidales de los cuales su bobinado primario es para 220/230 Voltios, aquí manejamos 110/120 Voltios, al conectarlos obviamente su bobinado secundario entrega la mitad de voltaje para lo que viene diseñado. Mi pregunta es; fuera de que perdemos la mitad del voltaje, perdemos en potencia? o podríamos tener otro inconveniente si lo usamos así? 

Adjunto fotos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2017)

No se pueden usar así , la única solución es desarmarlo todo y poner el mismo alambre del primario doblado al medio , con lo que serán la mitad de las espiras y soportará el doble de la corriente


----------



## DealTech (Oct 27, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se pueden usar así , la única solución es desarmarlo todo y poner el mismo alambre del primario doblado al medio , con lo que serán la mitad de las espiras y soportará el doble de la corriente



Como aprendizaje: Porque no se puede usar así? que se pierde? o que consecuencias tiene?. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2017)

Hacé la siguiente prueba , conectá el transformador a la red tranquilo sin miedo , medí su  salida de 22 V que te dará 11 V , ahí conectá una lámpara dicroica o de automovil  , ya que el transformador podría suministrar 11,4 A y volvé a medir . . .

*P.D.:* La explicación teórica sería mas o menos así , la mitad de las espiras de ese bobinado primario sería tu primario real, la otra mitad  sería un enorme inductor puesto en serie y además acoplado inductivamente al primario , además dicho inductor tiene una reactancia inductiva enorme que se comporta cómo una resistencia en serie , cuanto mas corriente le pidas al transformador , menor será la tensión de salida ya que se la "comerá" dicho inductor en serie con el primario.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 27, 2017)

DealTech dijo:


> Duda Transformador Toroidal
> Saludos, tengo varios transformadores toroidales de los cuales su bobinado primario es para 220/230 Voltios, aquí manejamos 110/120 Voltios, al conectarlos obviamente su bobinado secundario entrega la mitad de voltaje para lo que viene diseñado. Mi pregunta es; fuera de que perdemos la mitad del voltaje, perdemos en potencia? o podríamos tener otro inconveniente si lo usamos así?
> ...................................



El diámetro del alambre fue dimensionado para una *corriente máxima de salida de 11.4A*,  por lo tanto no es conveniente sacarle mas porque va a recalentar y terminar quemándose.

Tu trafo es de *250VA*, al conectarlo a 110Vca la salida será de 11Vca, y como no es recomendable que le saques mas de 11.4A  el trafo pasa a ser equivalente a uno de  Pa = 11*11.4 = *125VA*.


Lo podés usar sin problemas, eso si, teniendo en cuenta que ahora se trata de un trafo  *110/11 125VA* *un poco mas grande y con peor regulación *(esto es la relación entre caída de tensión a carga nominal y vacio) que uno originalmente hecho de 110/11 125VA.


----------



## DealTech (Oct 29, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hacé la siguiente prueba , conectá el transformador a la red tranquilo sin miedo , medí su  salida de 22 V que te dará 11 V , ahí conectá una lámpara dicroica o de automovil  , ya que el transformador podría suministrar 11,4 A y volvé a medir . . .
> 
> *P.D.:* La explicación teórica sería mas o menos así , la mitad de las espiras de ese bobinado primario sería tu primario real, la otra mitad  sería un enorme inductor puesto en serie y además acoplado inductivamente al primario , además dicho inductor tiene una reactancia inductiva enorme que se comporta cómo una resistencia en serie , cuanto mas corriente le pidas al transformador , menor será la tensión de salida ya que se la "comerá" dicho inductor en serie con el primario.



hice las pruebas sugeridas y efectivamente el voltaje cae en enorme proporción, así que procederé a hacer las modificación para usarlo en un amplificador. Muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Oct 29, 2017)

Si hace lo que dice Due, mantendra la misma potencia ya que habrá bobinado bifilar con lo cual tendra el doble de corriente por la mitad de la tensión, por tanto la potencia se mantiene.


----------



## Hatman23 (Dic 12, 2017)

¿Que las pérdidas del campo magnético NO induzcan tensiones indebidas en los circuitos cercanos?

¿Esto se llama dispersión magnética? El efecto del campo no de la induccion.
¿Que determina el area afectada por la dispersión magnética, son las líneas de fuerza?
¿El área en que actúa la dispersión magnética o campo magnético es en general 5 veces la sección del núcleo?

¿O es un conjunto de factores propios de la construcción del transformador que hacen que se genere este campo de mayor o menor intensidad, ya sean núcleos no acorazados o acorazados, intensidad del campo, inducción magnética, líneas de fuerza, etc.?

¿Entones para prevenir este efecto hay que apantallar el transformador, una pantalla a tierra entre el primario y el primer devanado y luego al finalizar los arrollamientos realizar un nuevo apantallado sin conexión a tierra o mejor aun encerrar el transformador en una caja metálica preferentemente aluminio?

Pregunto porque estuve leyendo algunas cosas y lo de la dispersión magnética no lo entendí.

Pequeños Transformadores R Kuhn, Transformadores Francisco L. Singer, Tratado de Radio Francisco L. Singer, Elementos de Radio Abraham Marcus y Wilian Marcus, 48 Lecciones de Radio Jose Susmansky y algunos mas. Todos hablan de transformadores pero no de dispersion magnetica, como un efecto secundario del propio transformador o no.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 12, 2017)

Si utilizas un buscador en la web, o en una buena biblioteca ese es un tema extensamente tratado
Fijate aquí
http://personales.unican.es/rodrigma/PDFs/Campos%20de%20dispersi%C3%B3n.pdf


----------



## Hatman23 (Dic 13, 2017)

Si si, ese lo estuve leyendo y algunos mas, pero en particular este habla sobre motores monofasicos y trifasicos, no toca el tema de transformadores yo encontre este que si habla del tema pero no lo entiendo, asi que gracias de todas maneras.

http://159.90.80.55/tesis/000155106.pdf


----------



## el chimbo (Mar 8, 2018)

Amigos una consulta?? acá en el país de El Salvador nadie vende transformadores toroidales de hierro y lo que hacen acá es reciclarlos de equipos de audio con etapas quemadas, conseguí un núcleo que es de diámetro externo de 12 y diámetro interno de 7 y altura de 5 cms  según la formula seria
12-7= 5 
5 x 5 =25
25/2= 12.50

Potencia= 12.50X12.50 = 156.25

Se puede colocar un núcleo sobre otro para conseguir más área de núcleo???
Ya que puedo conseguir otro igual.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2018)

el chimbo dijo:


> Amigos una consulta?? acá en el país de El Salvador nadie vende transformadores toroidales de hierro y lo que hacen acá es reciclarlos de equipos de audio con etapas quemadas, conseguí un núcleo que es de diámetro externo de 12 y diámetro interno de 7 y altura de 5 cms  según la formula seria
> 12-7= 5
> 5 x 5 =25
> 25/2= 12.50
> ...


Si. No hay inconveniente.
Hay que descontar algo de superficie porque los núcleos no son un cilindro perfecto sino que tiene bordes redondeados, estimo que con restar un 1% de área estará bien.


----------



## el chimbo (Mar 8, 2018)

Gracias amigo por tu respuesta alguna vez te toco hacer eso????
Entonces haciendo el calculo quedaría
12cm de diametro externo 
7 cm de diámetro interno 

Si pongo dos núcleos iguales la altura seria 10 cms (5+5)

12-7= 5 
5×10= 50 
50/2=25
25 menos el 1% seria 22.50
22.5×22.5= 506.25


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2018)

Sip, lo he realizado

*22,5 = ¿¿¿¿????*

25 - [(25 * 1)/100] =* 24,75*

24,75 * 24,75 =* 612,5625*


----------



## el chimbo (Mar 8, 2018)

error de dedo gracias amigo fogonazo. 
Le desconte el 10%


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2018)

Si , un 15% también !


----------

